# Suchmaschine



## hume1991 (5. März 2013)

Guten Tag allerseits,

seit einigen Tagen verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr, hab unter meiner Seite mit einigen Keyword tools nachgesehen welches Keyword auf welcher Seite in Google plaziert ist und dass Ergebniss ist nicht optimal. Domain besteht seit: 06.12.2012. Habe die Meta Beschreibung und Keywords auf den Inhalt des Textes ausgerichtet, die wichtigsten Keywords mit <strong> </strong> logisch Fett markiert. Seiten sind bei Google angemeldet, benutze zugleich Google Analytics und Webmaster tools, Webmaster tools werden keine Fehler angezeigt, Sitemap ist eingereicht, Abruf wie durch Google eingereicht. Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr was ich tun soll, dass einzige an dass es liegen kann dass die Mitbewerberdirchte zu hoch ist, bitte um eure Meinung. Seite befindet sich auf keiner Blacklist.

Edit: Nachtrag

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hume


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (8. März 2013)

Vielleicht ist es meine Mittagsmüdigkeit, aber was bitte ist Deine Frage?


----------



## sheel (8. März 2013)

Versteh ich das richtig, dass du im Metatag-Inhalt Strong-Tags hast?
:suspekt:


----------



## MarcoPaulini (18. März 2013)

Also allgemein gelten die meta-Keywords nicht mehr als so wichtig. Wichtiger ist, dass diese Keywords möglichst oft in den Texten deiner Website vorkommen und dass es sogenannte Backlinks auf deine Seite gibt.


----------



## Mario097 (18. Mai 2013)

was sind Backlinks ?


----------



## sheel (18. Mai 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rückverweis


----------



## hume1991 (24. Mai 2013)

> Versteh ich das richtig, dass du im Metatag-Inhalt Strong-Tags hast?



Guten Morgen sheel,

sorry für die verspätete Antwort, ja ich besitze im Inhalt sogennante Strong-Tags, vielleicht habe ich mich 
nicht so gut ausgedrückt also nicht im <Head> sondern im <Body> Bereich und auch nur ganz wenig, welches 
wirklich meiner Ansicht nach wichtig sind.


----------



## threadi (24. Mai 2013)

Wichtige Keywords für das aktuelle HTML-Dokument sollten im Seitentitel (<title>), in der größten Überschrift der Seite (<h1>) und ein paar Mal im Text selbst vorkommen. Mit <strong> formatierte Wörter haben auch eine, wenn auch geringere Bedeutung. Achte auch auf die Keyword-Dichte, d.h. nicht zu viele Keywords auf einmal in dem Dokument an den wichtigen Stellen unterbringen.


----------



## Parantatatam (31. Mai 2013)

Worauf Google auch stark abfährt, ist Microdata. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------

